# Jaded already?



## FlyerFanX (Feb 20, 2007)

I've always enjoyed many different cigars and since I've joined the Jungle I've had the chance to experience many many different smokes that I probably would not have otherwise.

But...since I started my "small" slide down the forbidden slope, well, those NC smokes just don't seem to do it for me anymore. I go to the coolerdor, look at the Opus, look at the Pepins, and my instinct is to grab a gerbil. I almost have to force myself to smoke the NCs I have accumulated.

Anyone else experience this - and to this degree?


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

A rhetorical question, right?


----------



## Airborne RU (Oct 7, 2006)

yup

i now have a small desktop humi of NCs and a coolerdor of gerbils. Sometimes I can't even get through a erstwhile good NC. There just is something missing I find.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

At first I thought it was because, "it was the new girlfriend". But it's not. They taste better. 

Hey, Shhhhhhh quit telling everyone I stilll want to unload the ignored 3000 NC's in my cab.

See now you have me talking to myself. :ss <- Cuban 

Seriously, they have a depth of flavor character and lack of harshess that is found in combinatiion in few NC cigars and those that compare are typically much more expensive.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

I am finding that there are a few NC's that I still enjoy, Avo's being the main one's specially the 22's which I think is a great cigar. Some of the regular Fuente line, the Privada No. 1's and their Petit Corona's but other than that, you can keep you Opus and any of the Pepins.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

NC's CC's ABCDEFG's

I too am leaning but still enjoy AF, and my opus'
as well as a few others.

B:ss


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Hmmm ... I thought the same way too ... until I started experimenting last week ...


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

I used to not think it mattered, I enjoyed both. That was when I was smoking 4-5 cigars a day. Now that I have cut back to 4-5 a week I find I hardly reach for the nc's anymore. When I do, even something I used to really really like, (pepin blue) I find myself thinking about what I should have smoked instead.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

There are still some NC cigars that rock my world. You just have to smoke what you like. :ss


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

What is this NC that you speak of!?!?

Seriously; like so many others, I found something that I just can't find in almost any NC cigar. There are still quality NCs out there for sure; and a couple I would be happy to smoke a bunch of, but they are very few and far between. And like Dave said; they are typically so much more expensive.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

I've had a few NCs lately and they really don't appeal to my taste at this time. It is not a matter of better or worse since there are also people who really don't care for Cuban cigars despite having had ample opportunity to have sampled the genuine article as well.


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

i know how you feel. i can still enjoy FEW nc but would never take a nc over a list of my fav cc. it sure does make nc aging better. and in the example of funnymantrip, everyone loves you cause you have no problem giving away opus x, anejo, pepins etc. to protect your cc's:ss


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

I have absolutely no idea what you are talking about. I really enjoyed the last NC I smoked ... nice change of pace ... I think it was a Trinidad Robusto ... back in March ... no, February ... no, yeah, I think it was March.


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

I love CC's, and agree that there is a complexity and smoothness that is unique. Sometimes though, I also really enjoy a Padron Maddy Churchill as well, it's a fabulous constructed/tasting cigar.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Wish I had your problem. I still haven't had an opportunity to smoke a CC.


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

carni said:


> i know how you feel. i can still enjoy FEW nc but would never take a nc over a list of my fav cc. it sure does make nc aging better. and in the example of funnymantrip, everyone loves you cause you have no problem giving away opus x, anejo, pepins etc. to protect your cc's:ss


You are right about that Carni, my bottom shelf pass out smokes are a good value.


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

I feaily new to cigars, I started with some good ones., like the Davidoff, Avo, Padron etc.. I then asked for somthing much cheaper thinking what am I crazy smokeing $10 - 13 dollar cigars everytime? I tried cheaper ones but it just did not click. Now every one tells me I'm spoiled becuse I started with some great Cigars. And I'm only in to Cigars since June


----------



## Big T (Dec 8, 2006)

I've been smoking fewer and fewer NC's and the one's that I still enjoy are getting so out of control price-wise, it's become much more economical to pick up a box of ISOM's.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

rack04 said:


> Wish I had your problem. I still haven't had an opportunity to smoke a CC.


Ignorance is bliss. Be happy.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Cigars are gross.


----------



## Coffee Grounds (Feb 14, 2007)

I have about 5 boxes of CC's where I will smoke maybe one a week.

My daily smokes are NC. My rotation is Pepin Blue, Padron 5000, Vegas Cask, and Aurora 1495. I really enjoy these cigars just as much as the CC's and I am able to score these smokes at on the Auction sites around $5 price point.

My CC's are costing me $8-$11 and these are mostly Longdale's with a 42 gauge where my NC are closer to 50 gauge. 

So for me price and size plays a role for my daily smokes and I really think there are NC smokes out there that give me the same satisfaction as CC.


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

What's NC's


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Sean9689 said:


> Cigars are gross.


I am sure your future F-I-L shares that opinion :ss


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> At first I thought it was because, "it was the new girlfriend". But it's not. They taste better.
> 
> Hey, Shhhhhhh quit telling everyone I stilll want to unload the ignored 3000 NC's in my cab.
> 
> ...


Dave, let me know when you start taking bids!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

BAHAHAHAHAHA
Good one .......Mr.P


bonggoy said:


> Hmmm ... I thought the same way too ... until I started experimenting last week ...


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Yes,--gerbils or hamsters--the great debate.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

rack04 said:


> Wish I had your problem. I still haven't had an opportunity to smoke a CC.


Careful what you wish for...this could be a "terminal" problem. :dr



Bigwaved said:


> Ignorance is bliss. Be happy.


Its to late for happiness for Mr. rack04... :r

DC #0103 8555 7490 0243 5968


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Gargamel said:


> What's NC's


:tpd:


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

I like keeping some of each, for when the mood strikes. Sometimes I crave the leathery, smooth Dominican taste, or the more forward spciy Nic stix hit the spot. I'm at about 90% CCs so you can see my preference, but it will never be 100%.


----------



## FlyerFanX (Feb 20, 2007)

macms said:


> Its to late for happiness for Mr. rack04... :r
> 
> DC #0103 8555 7490 0243 5968


NICE!!!!! :tu:r:tu


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

FlyerFanX said:


> I've always enjoyed many different cigars and since I've joined the Jungle I've had the chance to experience many many different smokes that I probably would not have otherwise.
> 
> But...since I started my "small" slide down the forbidden slope, well, those NC smokes just don't seem to do it for me anymore. I go to the coolerdor, look at the Opus, look at the Pepins, and my instinct is to grab a gerbil. I almost have to force myself to smoke the NCs I have accumulated.
> 
> Anyone else experience this - and to this degree?


I agree with you, once you go down the forbidden slope the NC's just don't taste as good. Simply put, they just don't have that flavor that I crave when reaching for a smoke.

I also thought, at first, that I was smoking the CC's every day because they were a "the new girlfriend" but after smoking and comparing for a while it's just that the CC's taste better by leaps and bounds.

There are a few exceptions, for example I still keep a couple of boxes of Padron X000 series cigars on hand because I still really love them. They taste so different from anything I've ever tried that the did/will/always have a place in my heart and my humidor. That is however the only exception to the rule that I can think of.

All in all, you're not mistaken, the CC's are a superior smoke and just can't be duplicated via a NC.

I have yet to smoke my Opus X that was gifted to me, it's been aging because the great Gorilla who gave it to me labeled it April 2006 so it's got over a year of age on it. I'm kind of hesitant to smoke it because it is so nicely aged and once I smoke it that'll be that. At least for aged Opus X's.

Oh well, seems this post is long enough.


----------



## thassanice (Apr 11, 2007)

Ignorance is bliss. More rare NCs for the rest of us!


----------



## thassanice (Apr 11, 2007)

Forgot to mention that oh so forgotten joy of sleeping at night without worry someone may come knocking on your door tomorrow!


----------



## scoot (May 26, 2007)

All disregarded NC's can be forwarded to "Scoot's Home for Unloved and Neglected Non-Cuban Cigars"

Please PM for the addy. It's really a worthy cause. :ss


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Sean9689 said:


> Cigars are gross.


:tpd: nasty habit


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

Any unwanted, just don't do it for me anymore, gross NC cigars can be disposed of by sending to my personal incinerator...pm for details :r :tu


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

This is the danger of the dark side of the force.


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

I think anytime you experience something a step above what you're used to, you become somewhat jaded. That's not a bad thing, and probably better done in small increments rather than in leaps and bounds.

Cigars, wine, cars, vacations, whatever.

When you stop adding depth to your life experience, it's nursing home time.

_Now, where did I lay that darn JLP......................._


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

audio1der said:


> I like keeping some of each, for when the mood strikes. Sometimes I crave the leathery, smooth Dominican taste, or the more forward spciy Nic stix hit the spot. I'm at about 90% CCs so you can see my preference, but it will never be 100%.


Ditto, I no longer look at cigars as either CC or NC, I look at them as Cuban (there I said it), Nicaraguan, Dominican, Honduran, etc... I would say that I am about 50/50 "CC" vs "NC". I respect the different flavors and qualities of the various regions from which cigars are made. We live in one of the best eras of cigar manufacturing, with a huge variety of blends with excellent quality control.

For example, I had an "NC" Padron 3000 and a "CC" H. Upmann Corona today. Both were delicious in their own right.

That said, I CANT STAND any metallic flavor or excessive bitterness in a cigar. This is where the CC's shine - most of them are completely absent the bitter and/or metallic notes that plague some other regions - especially the less expensive DR's.


----------



## Strangg1 (Apr 25, 2007)

I still enjoy a few NC's, most of which I smoke while golfing. But If I am at home and want a cigar, 99.9% chance I'm reaching for the good stuff. I only smoke a few cigars a week, and to paraphrase a sig line I've seen here before: "Life's too short to smoke crap". If I were msoking 5 a day I might smoke more NC's but I rarely reach 5 a week, so my budget can handle to good stuff.


~S


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

Savvy said:


> Any unwanted, just don't do it for me anymore, gross NC cigars can be disposed of by sending to my personal incinerator...pm for details :r :tu


The Cremosa's are on the way:r

I have found that Cubans lack the bitterness, especially in the milder cigars. Lots of the milder NC that I smoke turn bitter toward the end, the Cubans don't do that (at least the 2 milder Cubans I have had didn't). The stronger Cubans I have tried, I think were too strong. Perhaps when my taste evolve to the strength, but the RASS and Monte #2 I had both just kinda burned my taste buds out. Perhaps they are stronger than the NC counterparts, because I like a full-bodied NC. I am currently researching where to make my first step down the dark slope...getting pretty damn close too:ss


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

carni said:


> i know how you feel. i can still enjoy FEW nc but would never take a nc over a list of my fav cc. it sure does make nc aging better. and in the example of funnymantrip, everyone loves you cause you have no problem giving away opus x, anejo, pepins etc. to protect your cc's:ss


 I am currently accepting all donations of Opus X,anejo's,and Pepins,or any other NC that CC smokers no longer like.. :r


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

dannyboy said:


> The Cremosa's are on the way:r
> 
> I have found that Cubans lack the bitterness, especially in the milder cigars. Lots of the milder NC that I smoke turn bitter toward the end, the Cubans don't do that (at least the 2 milder Cubans I have had didn't). The stronger Cubans I have tried, I think were too strong. Perhaps when my taste evolve to the strength, but the RASS and Monte #2 I had both just kinda burned my taste buds out. Perhaps they are stronger than the NC counterparts, because I like a full-bodied NC. I am currently researching where to make my first step down the dark slope...getting pretty damn close too:ss


MMMMM Cremosa.....:dr :r


----------



## cman78 (May 12, 2007)

I haven't smoked that many cigars period but the few CCs that I have smoked I have liked a lot because of their smooth nature. I would definitely get a mild CC over a mild NC.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

rack04 said:


> Wish I had your problem. I still haven't had an opportunity to smoke a CC.


Well after mentioning the above macms took it upon himself to educate me. Not only did he send 2 CC's, which are shy, but also 3 premium sticks to protect them on their journey. I can't say thanks enough. This man deserves some ring gauge bumps. Thanks.


----------



## FlyerFanX (Feb 20, 2007)

rack04 said:


> Well after mentioning the above macms took it upon himself to educate me. Not only did he send 2 CC's, which are shy, but also 3 premium sticks to protect them on their journey. I can't say thanks enough. This man deserves some ring gauge bumps. Thanks.


RG applied - and enjoy that nice selection!!! :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice selection of smokes. Try those CC's and let us know what you think. :tu


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

FlyerFanX said:


> Anyone else experience this - and to this degree?


I don't think I've smoked a NC in the last seven years. So I guess that would be a "yes".


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

Everything is ok with you your very normal


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

I haven't tried any CC's, have one resting (gracious gift from fellow CS member), but is there any 'preception becoming reality/forbidden fruit' dynamic involved here at all or can you all say they are just that much better? Just curious.


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

With my limited knowledge I would say Cubans are better. I live in the lovely country of Canada where if we try we can get a great selection of each. 

That being said 97 % of my local B & M business is cuban cigars. Most of my favorite smokes are cuban. 90 % of what smokers in the know around here smoke cubans. All these things seem to reinforce my personal preferences.

The only reason I smoke other countries of orgin is price. Up here a Monti # 2 $ 27.00 or I could smoke a 5 Vegas 'A' for $ 2.00 this being said both cigars have their place. 

However if you remove the cost issue I would say that the cubans are far and away the better smoke I just can't afford a 30 $ everyday.



PS - 67 % of people know that the above stats are made up. They are close but not 100 % accruate


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Lanthor said:


> I haven't tried any CC's, have one resting (gracious gift from fellow CS member), but is there any 'preception becoming reality/forbidden fruit' dynamic involved here at all or can you all say they are just that much better? Just curious.


I never understood the "forbidden fruit" theory. For example, I have family who live outside the US where cubans are readily available, legal, and mystique free. They smoke cubans probably 95% of the time and believe those to be the best. Part of what got me into being a more than once a month or so smoker was a cousin who smoked cuban mini's. I couldn't believe how good they were and in my mind, those little things blew away any cigar I'd ever smoked in the states. At the time, I didn't even think about the origins of the thing, it was just given to me after dinner or something.

Of course, everyone has different tastes and if someone told me seriously that they thought White Owls were the best cigar in the world, I wouldn't argue with them. I mean, how can I tell someone else what tasted better to them?


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Sean9689 said:


> Cigars are gross.


:r Oh man that made me laugh out loud at work.

I'm in the same boat. I can't seem to get "in the mood" for NCs. Once in a while I will want something "maduro" and I'll get a graving for a Padron or a Fuente. Those times are getting more rare. :hn

I figured the easiest thing to do is just accept that I'm screwed and light up another cigar.


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

My screenname pretty much sums it up for me.. 

I do like a couple NCs but not many..


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

FlyerFanX said:


> But...since I started my "small" slide down the forbidden slope, well, those NC smokes just don't seem to do it for me anymore. *I go to the coolerdor, look at the Opus, look at the Pepins, and my instinct is to grab a gerbil. I almost have to force myself to smoke the NCs I have accumulated.*
> 
> Anyone else experience this - and to this degree?


I agree with this..kinda, I don't have to force myself, it's just that majority of the time, I pick out a gerbil. Probably 9/10 times that'll happen.

As soon as I begin to notice that all my habanos are rapidly dissapearing, I'll stop for a week, and work my way back up and warm up with nc's.
I'm not sure if that makes sense, I appologize if it doesn't lol


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

rack04 said:


> Well after mentioning the above macms took it upon himself to educate me. Not only did he send 2 CC's, which are shy, but also 3 premium sticks to protect them on their journey. I can't say thanks enough. This man deserves some ring gauge bumps. Thanks.


You're ruined now :hn haha. I have a few that are sitting in my humidor. I choose to save them for very special occasions, that way I don't seem to have the problem of getting hooked on CCs and it makes whatever I'm celebrating just that much better. I'm lighting up a PSD4 sometime in the next week. Can't wait! :dr


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

FlyerFanX said:


> I've always enjoyed many different cigars and since I've joined the Jungle I've had the chance to experience many many different smokes that I probably would not have otherwise.
> 
> But...since I started my "small" slide down the forbidden slope, well, those NC smokes just don't seem to do it for me anymore. I go to the coolerdor, look at the Opus, look at the Pepins, and my instinct is to grab a gerbil. I almost have to force myself to smoke the NCs I have accumulated.
> 
> Anyone else experience this - and to this degree?


:tpd:


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

rack04 said:


> Well after mentioning the above macms took it upon himself to educate me. Not only did he send 2 CC's, which are shy, but also 3 premium sticks to protect them on their journey. I can't say thanks enough. This man deserves some ring gauge bumps. Thanks.


awfully cool of the brother to do that for you! enjoy 'em.


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

It can only get worst if you let it. 
Btw, I heard that most come to a full circle. I'm still waiting....


----------

